# Australia standard resume



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

If you require a professional effective Australian resume, I am more than happy to assist.


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

aoracc said:


> if you require a professional effective australian resume, i am more than happy to assist.


thats great , i never imagined to have such assistance in forum...so where should i begin..


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

Tigerali said:


> thats great , i never imagined to have such assistance in forum...so where should i begin..


 I can't share my email or a photo with the information on it


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

Tigerali said:


> thats great , i never imagined to have such assistance in forum...so where should i begin..


 just msg me if you can.


----------



## gene.snit (Mar 30, 2015)

hi @AORaCC, can you help me with my resume too?


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

AORaCC said:


> just msg me if you can.


i msgd , did u check


----------



## simoncsw (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi, can i have your email as well? I'm Looking for some one to have a look at my resume as well.

Thankssss


----------



## dwl1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi all, I'd also love to have a sample professional Australian resume. Appreciate the sharing.


----------



## jeniffer85 (Apr 22, 2015)

AORaCC said:


> If you require a professional effective Australian resume, I am more than happy to assist.


hye, can I get ur contact pls.. can u assist me on the resume too,

tq


----------



## nour (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi AORaCC,

I made my resume, Is it possible that you check if its the Australian standard resume?

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## sahaibhavna (May 6, 2015)

Hi,
I too need to update my resume as per Australian market standards.
Can you help?

Regards
Bhavna


----------



## Aliciah (Nov 3, 2012)

AORaCC said:


> If you require a professional effective Australian resume, I am more than happy to assist.


Hi can help with mind too? Thanks!


----------



## sandieb (May 21, 2015)

Hi I also need some assistance with the resume.How I can contact you.


----------



## adarsh (May 27, 2015)

AORaCC said:


> If you require a professional effective Australian resume, I am more than happy to assist.


Hi would you mind helping me also... Thanks in Advance


----------



## keano (May 28, 2015)

AORaCC said:


> If you require a professional effective Australian resume, I am more than happy to assist.


Can i get ur assistance too please?


----------



## EDY E. (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Normally how many pages would be an ICT CV? 2-3 or more?

Thanks
E.


----------

